

Nix v. Hedden: in which the Supreme Court decided whether a tomato is a fruit or a vegetable - henning
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nix_v._Hedden

======
henning
The title is slightly deceptive, as it was for the purposes of applying a
tariff act, but the premise of the case is still whimsical IMO.

------
TrevorJ
I KNEW it!

